# Drontal Side Effects.....PLEASE HELP !!!!



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

Hello All,
We purchased a Bichon Frise puppy on Friday from a family home, all was well and then on Monday we took Maisie to the local vets practice for a vet check and to be wormed, 20 mins after being administered Drontal Puppy Suspention she was sick, we called the vet and was told to take her back where she was given anti sickness and hydration injections and sent home. The next morning Maisie was not very well so we took her back to the vets and she has been there every since, she is on a drip, she has blood in her stools and the vet has a suspicion of Parvovirus and dosn't think she'll make it through the night.
I am finding it hard to understand how a perfectly healthy, playfull 8 week old puppy can develop a life threatening condition without warning and I am convinced Drontal is responsible.
I have also spoken to the breeder and Maisie's 5 siblings or their mother have any similar symptoms and are all in good health.
Has anyone had a similar experience or am I just being suspicious and paranoid

Please help

Murrin xx


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Drontal is very widely used, with minimal side effects. Obviously, it is possible that some dogs can react to it. We have a file at work regarding what to do in these circumstances - I believe its less than 2% of the dogs given the treatment, and the symptoms do not match those that your puppy is exhibiting. 

However, Parvovirus is a notable condition, and a common one. Unfortunately, breeders are not always honest about conditions within siblings - and its possible that your puppy caught it after she came home with you.

The symptoms your puppy has are very consistant with parvovirus. Where has she been since coming home and going to the vets? Such a highly contagious condition could be caught anywhere, especially if she's been out for walks - and, rarely, at the vets itself if a contaminated dog has been there.

Parvovirus symptoms show 3 to 10 days after infection, so it is worth thinking of where your puppy has been and letting them know. It's also worth telling anywhere that she has been since - and if you know anyone with dogs, especially unvaccinated ones, avoid them for the time being or be very careful.

I really hope that your puppy pulls through - she's in the best place, and a number do make it and have full, healthy lives. If she does come home, you'll need to make sure you have bleached everywhere she has been, to prevent the risk of reinfection.

Also be careful about any other puppies you bring into your home or car in the future - the virus can live for a year even without a host.

All the best x


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for your response,

The puppy has not set foot outside our house unless being lifted to and from the car, the car is new and we do not have any other pets, the breeder is very concerned and has also told me the puppy has never been outside, she has contacted her own vet who is very surprised at the news as he seen the puppy last Wednesday to administer her 1st vaccination and gave her a clean bill of health.
The breeder is so convinced that this is not parvoviris she has asked me to take the puppy from the vet and return it to her where the puppy can be in firmiliar surrounds and with her mother. I don't think this is advisable just in case.
Like I said this just dosn't seem right, 20 mins after receiving Drontal she has become so ill.

Murrin.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

This is such an upsetting case.

Is the vet testing for parvovirus? I can't see the puppy, so it's difficult to give a proper medical opinion, but I can certainly see why they believe it to be parvovirus. 

Vaccination reactions could cause this type of issue, but if she was vaccinated days ago, that seems unlikely.

Have you mentioned your concerns re Drontal to the vet? What was his/her response? Drontal will need this to be reported to them if it is proved that it has caused this reaction.

As a guide to what we expect, Drontal can cause vomiting. There is a low level of nitroscanate which causes this reaction, but it is usually very occasional, and the only related issue is that the wormer will not be effective after vomiting. It can also cause loose stools in some cases, although diarrhoea is not a common reaction.

As you can see, there are a number of symptoms that your puppy has that match parvovirus more than any type of allergic reaction. That's why your vet has immediately suspected parvovirus - it's also very common, easily recognisable for vets and there have been several outbreaks recently.

Is there any plan for action at the moment? Or is the vet waiting to try and build the puppies strength?

If theres anything I can explain or do to help, just let me know. I'm crossing my fingers that your pup is feeling much better soon.

Edited to add: I know it seems bizarre, but most people don't find out where their dog was infected. It could have been anywhere that she has been in the last 10 days - including the vets. I just wanted to make sure the vet had advised you to bleach everything and replace anything like beds.

I'm not saying that it wasn't the Drontal - I just thought that it might be helpful to see why the vets think it is parvovirus, and why they are not immediately suspecting Drontal. The first Parvovirus case I observed truly shocked me - It really threw me that a happy, healthy puppy could be fighting for its life 15 minutes later.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

May not be of any help to you but I gave Woody Drontal at about 14 weeks old and he was extremely sick that night, like vomitting all over the place, rang my vet and he said probably wouldnt be the Drontal and to watch him over night, next day he was fine, I still think it was the Drontal that made him sick.

Hope your pup is ok


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

The vet has sent away stool/blood samples but told us it will take a couple of days for results, to be honest I don't think they are sure but have a suspicions of parvovirus. They havn't mentioned any particular treatment but looking on the net there is a test which can give results in 15 min.
She is on a fluid drip, broad spectrum antibiotics and when she was sick the 1st time they gave her another wormer (advocate) administered on her shoulders, she was vaccinated on the 25/4.
When I mentioned my concerns about Drontal they dismissed it immediately.
At this time the vet seems to be playing a waiting game and has told us if she deteriates overnight we should consider putting her to sleep but reading what you kind folks are writing it seems not enough is being done or am I being unreasonable?

Murrin.


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

My poor baby Maisie died at 8.30 this morning. Completely devastated. Miss you so much baby girl. X


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so sorry that is devastating news. Did the vets get results to confirm whether it was parvo or not


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Such a terrible thing for a dog at any age, but to lose a little angel so young is heartbreaking. 

I hope you find comfort and know that you did the right thing by keeping her at the vets, she was in the best place she could be.


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh that's so sad. RIP little one


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Murrin said:


> My poor baby Maisie died at 8.30 this morning. Completely devastated. Miss you so much baby girl. X


gosh i'm so sorry for you x you need to find out the exact cause from the vets and contact the breeder with the info. Have you informed the breeder the wee one has passed away ?


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

Thank u all so much for ur kind words. Maisie has been sent for PM to find out for sure what caused her to be taken from us so quickly. Should have answers next few days. This is so hard. We fell in love with this wee pup so quickly and deeply. It's amazing how quickly you bond with them. Just so upset.x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Murrin said:


> Thank u all so much for ur kind words. Maisie has been sent for PM to find out for sure what caused her to be taken from us so quickly. Should have answers next few days. This is so hard. We fell in love with this wee pup so quickly and deeply. It's amazing how quickly you bond with them. Just so upset.x


. i can imagine, have you told the breeder?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh my god, just read through this and i am so sorry.

i would also contact the breeder as she may have parvo on her hands there too.

such a shame such a young puppy to be taken so suddenly. may she rest in peace.


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

I have been in constant contact with breeder since Maisie got not well. Her dog (Maisie's mummy) is fine and all the other pups are in good health. She was very upset to hear of Maisie passing and has asked us to keep her informed of test results as they come thru. She has even offered us another pup which I think is very thoughtful of her but not sure at this point as still hurting too much over maisie. X


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Murrin said:


> Thank u all so much for ur kind words. Maisie has been sent for PM to find out for sure what caused her to be taken from us so quickly. Should have answers next few days. This is so hard. We fell in love with this wee pup so quickly and deeply. It's amazing how quickly you bond with them. Just so upset.x


Oh no  I'm really, really sorry. I wish there was something to make this hurt less - She sounded like a wonderful puppy.

Look after yourself x


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my, how upsetting to read this.

I really feel for you at this sad time.

I hope you get to the bottom of this so that you have some answers for your own piece of mind.

Please let us all know the outcome.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no  That's so tragic for you, I'm really sorry this has happened.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

my hart go's out to you hope you find a friend to support you don't put the blame on any one its just life's learning curve


----------

